# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Le solaire a dpass le gaz et le vent comme la plus grande source de la nouvelle puissance amricaine

## Stan Adkens

*tats-Unis : le solaire en passe de conduire la croissance des nergies renouvelables,*
*propulse par lengagement des gants du Web comme Apple, Google...*

Le prsident amricain Donald Trump a annonc le 1er juin le retrait des tats-Unis de laccord de Paris pour la rduction des missions de CO2, visant  limiter le rchauffement climatique, sign en dcembre 2015 par 195 pays dans la capitale franaise. Par ce retrait, Trump sengage en faveur du charbon et des nergies fossiles. Mais en dpit de l'engagement de Donald Trump en faveur de ces nergies traditionnelles, les nergies renouvelables, y compris le solaire, ont le vent en poupe aux tats-Unis. 


Lnergie solaire est lune des sources dnergie de prdilection aux USA en ce moment, selon Bloomberg. Malgr les tarifs imposs par le prsident Trump aux panneaux imports, les tats-Unis ont install plus d'nergie solaire que toute autre source d'lectricit au premier trimestre, a crit Bloomberg.

Selon un rapport publi mardi par la Solar Energy Industries Association et GTM Research, les dveloppeurs ont install 2,5 gigawatts d'nergie solaire au premier trimestre, en hausse de 13 % par rapport  l'anne prcdente. Cela reprsentait 55 % de toute la nouvelle gnration, avec des panneaux solaires prfrs aux nouvelles oliennes et turbines au gaz naturel pour un deuxime trimestre conscutif.


Ce qui est tout de mme surprenant est que la croissance est survenue alors mme que les tarifs sur les panneaux imports menaaient d'augmenter les cots pour les promoteurs. Des particuliers et des entreprises se sont lanc dans la mise en uvre des champs gants de panneaux solaires. Ceci a men la croissance en tant que projets solaires denvergure. Selon les tudes de GTM, linstallation totale cette anne devrait tre de 10,8 gigawatts, soit  peu prs la mme que l'an dernier. D'ici 2023, les installations annuelles devraient atteindre plus de 14 gigawatts, a crit Bloomberg.

Abigail Ross Hopper, chef de la direction de la SEIA (Solar Energy Industries Association), a mme dclar  ce propos que  le solaire est devenu une option de bon sens pour une grande partie des tats-Unis, et il est trop fort pour tre retard, mme  la lumire des tarifs . 

Par railleurs, cette croissance est galement le fait des gants des technologies tels que Google, Apple, Microsoft, etc. qui se sont illustrs dans la promotion des nergies renouvelables en gnral et du solaire en particulier.

_source_

Cest le cas avec Apple qui fonctionnerait maintenant uniquement  lnergie renouvelable, selon Apple Newsroom. Ses Datacenters fonctionnaient depuis quelques annes dj  nergie renouvelable. Son achat en nergie solaire reprsente environ 3/4 du total de lnergie renouvelable utilise.

Quant  Google, elle achterait maintenant plus dnergies renouvelables quelle nen consomme et aurait utilis 100 % d'nergies renouvelables pour alimenter tous ses bureaux et Datacenters en 2017. Google est la premire socit en achat dnergie renouvelable. Son achat dnergie solaire reprsente environ 1/12 de son achat global dnergie renouvelable.

Microsoft compte galement doubler son achat dnergie renouvelable pour passer  50 % de sa consommation en 2020. Son achat dnergie solaire reprsente environ le 1/3 de son achat total dnergie renouvelable.


*Source :* Bloomberg

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette monte en puissance de lnergie solaire alors que le cot des panneaux  limportation est lev ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la course au fonctionnement  lnergie renouvelable que se font les gants des technologies ?
 ::fleche::  Fonctionner  100 %  lnergie renouvelable est-il synonyme de zro consommation des nergies traditionnelles ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Google aurait utilis 100 % d'nergies renouvelables pour alimenter tous ses bureaux et Datacenter en 2017, d'aprs son premier vice-prsident
 ::fleche::  Microsoft s'engage  utiliser plus d'nergies renouvelables dans ses datacenters, en les alimentant en nergies vertes  hauteur de 50 % d'ici 2018
 ::fleche::  Le milliardaire de la Tech Elon Musk dvoile son plan pour alimenter tous les tats-Unis en nergie renouvelable, et il opte pour le solaire

----------


## ngthurel

Bonjour j'aimerais comprendre une chose est ce que l'usage de l'nergie solaire diminue ou bien augmente le rchauffement climatique ? (selon moi a diminue)

----------


## melka one

> Fonctionner  100 %  lnergie renouvelable est-il synonyme de zro consommation des nergies traditionnelles ?


Fonctionner  100 %  lnergie renouvelable est synonyme de payer des impts.

Fonctionner  100 %  lnergie renouvelable est synonyme de prise de tte administrative.

a quand la taxe sur les potager ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le problme du "solaire" (je prfre photovoltaque) c'est que ce n'est pas une solution d'avenir. Les panneaux photovoltaques ncessitent de nombreux composants et matires premires non recyclables et ont une dure de vie trop courte pour tre pleinement rentables. 

Donc, a pollue certes d'une manire diffrente que les nergies fossile ou nuclaire, et a rjouit les bobos qui ne pensent que rchauffement climatique, mais qui oublient que l'cologie c'est aussi prserv les ressources naturelles. C'est le mme problme avec les voitures. C'est mmes gogos (bobos) vantent la voiture lectrique pour son cot "propre". Mais ce qui est propre cot chappement, ne l'est pas cot ressources dtruites et non recyclables, dchets dont on ne sait pas quoi faire. Et ils oublient que pour ces zolies voitures lectriques, ben il faut de l'lectricit et qu'aujourd'hui a provient essentiellement de centrales nuclaires ou fossiles. 
 ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Les panneaux photovoltaques ncessitent de nombreux composants et matires premires non recyclables


Euh comment on le sait? On dj essay de les recycler?



> une dure de vie trop courte pour tre pleinement rentables


Connais-tu la dure de vie d'un panneau solaire? Et il faudrait qu'elle soit de combien pour tre rentable? Il me semble qu'on parle d'une dure de vie de 20  30 ans...




> colo bobo


En gnral les colos bobos sont contre la voiture...  :;):

----------


## ShigruM

les panneaux solaires sont loin dtre une bonne solution, leurs fabrication dgagent beaucoup de co2, est trs polluante (surtout l'extraction des terres rare)
cette technologie est loin dtre aussi propre qu'on veut bien nous le vendre, l'olien et les forces marines reste a l'heure actuel les nergies les plus propres.
Sans oublier aussi le nuclaire que les colos aiment bien pester mais qui si l'on considre que l'enfouissement des dchets n'est pas une pollution (c'est un rangement de matiere dans un dpot de stockage) est plutt une bonne nergie.

le pire tant le charbon,gaz et ptrole

edit: je parle comme Jon des panneaux photovoltaque, je n'ai cependant pas assez de connaissance pour mesurer lintrt des tours solaire (miroir qui concentre les rayons de seul sur un tour, ce qui chauffe de l'eau qui se vaporise et fait tourner une turbine)
cela pourrais tre une bonne source d'nergie dans rgions chaude des USA (Nevada, Colorado, Texas...)

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Euh comment on le sait? On dj essay de les recycler?
> Connais-tu la dure de vie d'un panneau solaire? Et il faudrait qu'elle soit de combien pour tre rentable? Il me semble qu'on parle d'une dure de vie de 20  30 ans...


Il me semble que l'on recycle seulement certaines parties. Mais tant donn l'ge de la techno, on peut s'attendre a avoir des amliorations significatives dans les annes  venir. 




> En gnral les colos bobos sont contre la voiture...


Sauf les gros 4x4  ::D:

----------


## Steinvikel

> Euh comment on le sait? On dj essay de les recycler?
> Connais-tu la dure de vie d'un panneau solaire?
> Et il faudrait qu'elle soit de combien pour tre rentable?
> Il me semble qu'on parle d'une dure de vie de 20  30 ans...


Je pense que oui, certains ont d essay (sur des chantillons), le PV existe depuis presque 50ans maintenant, c'tait juste un march de niche avant. Le recyclage technologique est assez rcent il me semble (rcent, dans la mesure o il est capable de dcomposer de manire slective ce type de produit).




> Bonjour j'aimerais comprendre une chose est ce que l'usage de l'nergie solaire diminue ou bien augmente le rchauffement climatique ? (selon moi a diminue)


Ca dpend de quel type de panneaux photovoltaques - alias PV - (la techno : monocristalin, poly... ensemble de l'volution techno sur ce lien), mais galement de o c'est fabriqu, et de o c'est utilis.
Si tu penses en terme de "bilan carbone" sache que n'importe o dans le monde actuel, une production d'nergie  l'chelle d'un pays est domin par le charbon, puis le gaz, puis le nuclaire. C'est valable mme en France, qui  la plus grosse part de nuclaire dans sa production (en proportion). La Chine produit ses panneau sur une part bien plus importante de charbon que la France, et sur des normes (contraintes) de produits chimiques plus faibles (permissives). Ce qui est estim (je suppose "en moyenne", puisque dpendant trs fortement de la techno de PV)  un retour  l'quilibre de "bilan carbone" positif aprs avoir utilis son panneau 20  30ans  sa valeur de production nominale ...c'est  dire durant sa "dure de vie" totale (dure de vie = temps pour une baisse du rendement de 100%  70%, ou 50% je sais plus). et comme la fabrication d'in panneau PV en France s'appuie sur une nergie moins carbon, alors la compensation carbone se retrouve dans une dure bien plus courte de 10  20ans... mais le retour en  sur investissement est lui, plus long que son homologue chinois. x)
Je prendrais, pour ma part, cette estimation avec de grande pincette car je n'en ai jamais vu les explications techniques, notamment sur le calcul de la production nominale sur le temps, puisque le rendement d'un panneau PV dcrot avec le temps. Je suspecte une simplification sur ce point. Et galement une simplification sur le bilan carbone que reprsente son recyclage (nergivore galement).

Et ne pas oublier que le rchauffement climatique actuel est une autre histoire, puisqu'il se base sur un phnomne inertiel avec une multitude de facteurs (dont des rtro-actif et des contre-rtro-actif) dont la corrlation entre taux de co et rchauffement est scientifiquement prouv, mais sur un dlais de *rtro-action de 200 ans* pour le pass, et inconnu pour l'actuel phnomne !! c-a-dire que toute les observation de l'volution en temprature que nous observons, dans l'hypothse que la cause majeur est le co, est une augmentation qui retrace les taux de co du 19e sicle si l'on ce base uniquement par des analyse de corrlation pass-prsent !! (tu le repre le bull-shit politique ?) ^^'
explication dans cette vido : Les cycles de Milankovitch et les changements climatiques  Science tonnante #32
En ce qui me concerne, je prfre mettre mes effort  dpolluer (ou au moins non-polluer) les rivires, les sols, les ocans, plutt que de m'attaquer exclusivement  l'atmosphre... parce qu' ce train l, quand on aura stabilis notre atmosphre, on aura tellement brutalis notre environnement qu'il aura volu pour vivre du plastic et de nos rejets chimiques... il nous sera difficile de vivre dans un monde de bactries. ^^'




> Le problme du "solaire" (je prfre photovoltaque) c'est que ce n'est pas une solution d'avenir. Les panneaux photovoltaques ncessitent de nombreux composants et matires premires non recyclables et ont une dure de vie trop courte pour tre pleinement rentables.


Au del de la dure de vie, un facteur plus impactant c'est le rendement, et il est trs fortement modul par (dans l'ordre) l'ombrage partiel, l'inclinaison, la poussire, la temprature.
un PV fixe parfaitement orient, et un PV mobile parfaitement orient, prsente une diffrence de rendement gnrale de presque 20% !!




> Donc, a pollue certes d'une manire diffrente que les nergies fossile ou nuclaire, et a rjouit les bobos qui ne pensent que rchauffement climatique, mais qui oublient que l'cologie c'est aussi prserv les ressources naturelles. C'est le mme problme avec les voitures. C'est mmes gogos (bobos) vantent la voiture lectrique pour son cot "propre". Mais ce qui est propre cot chappement, ne l'est pas cot ressources dtruites et non recyclables, dchets dont on ne sait pas quoi faire. Et ils oublient que pour ces folies voitures lectriques, ben il faut de l'lectricit et qu'aujourd'hui a provient essentiellement de centrales nuclaires ou fossiles.


Entirement d'accord sur ton raisonnement de polution. Pour la part d'nergie, je te renvoie  ce lien : Jean-Marc Jancovici - "Commission d'enqute sur le cot rel de l'lectricit" au Snat




> En gnral les colos bobos sont contre la voiture...


Pourquoi le sont-ils ?  --> le fond est parfois compatible, la raison de cet avis peut tre li  un comportement social (ex: la surconsommation, l'individualisme, non-mutualisation...).

----------


## melka one

> Le problme du "solaire" (je prfre photovoltaque) c'est que ce n'est pas une solution d'avenir. Les panneaux photovoltaques ncessitent de nombreux composants et matires premires non recyclables et ont une dure de vie trop courte pour tre pleinement rentables.
> 
> Donc, a pollue certes d'une manire diffrente que les nergies fossile ou nuclaire, et a rjouit les bobos qui ne pensent que rchauffement climatique, mais qui oublient que l'cologie c'est aussi prserv les ressources naturelles.


je trouve le raisonnement illogique avec une contradiction la prservation des ressources naturelles. Un panneau solaire a une dure de vie moyen de 30 ans et pendant toute cette dure elle bnficie d'une ressource totalement naturelle (le soleil). L'argumentation sur la consommation des ressources pour la fabrication doit prendre en compte le recyclage ce qui me semble pas le cas.

----------


## wolinn

> ...
> Ce qui est tout de mme surprenant est que la croissance est survenue alors mme que les tarifs sur les panneaux imports menaaient d'augmenter les cots pour les promoteurs. Des particuliers et des entreprises se sont lanc dans la mise en uvre des champs gants de panneaux solaires. Ceci a men la croissance en tant que projets solaires denvergure. Selon les tudes de GTM, linstallation totale cette anne devrait tre de 10,8 gigawatts, soit  peu prs la mme que l'an dernier. D'ici 2023, les installations annuelles devraient atteindre plus de 14 gigawatts, a crit Bloomberg.
> ...
>  Que pensez-vous de cette monte en puissance de lnergie solaire alors que le cot des panneaux  limportation est lev ? 
>  Que pensez-vous de la course au fonctionnement  lnergie renouvelable que se font les gants des technologies ?
>  Fonctionner  100 %  lnergie renouvelable est-il synonyme de zro consommation des nergies traditionnelles ?


En terme de capacit de production, ces chiffres sont en ralit drisoires.
En 2016, la production lectrique totale des USA tait de 4079 TWh.
Ces 14 GW de puissance crte solaire PV vont produire au mieux 20 TWh par an, en tant gnreux.
A ce rythme, il faudrait un sicle pour remplacer la moiti de la production lectrique US par du solaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de cette monte en puissance de lnergie solaire alors que le cot des panneaux  limportation est lev ?


C'est pas un choix conomique, c'est un choix politique.
Des entreprises comme Google essaient de se donner une bonne image en achetant de l'nergie issu du solaire.
a fait bien de dire "Nous sommes prt  payer plus pour tre plus vert", "Malgr le fait que les USA soit sortie du trait de Paris, on fait quand mme un effort".




> Que pensez-vous de la course au fonctionnement  lnergie renouvelable que se font les gants des technologies ?


C'est bien que de l'argent soit investi dans la recherche dans le domaine de l'nergie solaire.
Dans le futur il faudra quelle soit efficace, donc autant s'y mettre tout de suite. (parce que le nuclaire n'est plus  la mode et le ptrole est de moins en moins bon march)
Pour l'instant a pollue trop  la construction, a pollue trop lors de la destruction, on ne peut pas stocker efficacement llectricit.
Donc il y a du travail  faire avant que ce soit vraiment colo. (bon l'instant le mieux a reste le nuclaire  ::P: )

Je sais pas au USA, mais en France le prix du kWh est tellement lev que a doit tre rentable d'acheter des panneaux solaires ^^
En Option de base c'est :
Forfait 3kVA => 15,55 centimes le kWh
Forfait 6 kVA => 14,67 centimes le kWh
Forfait 9 kVA => 14,83 centimes le kWh

Et en Heure Pleine / Heure Creuse :
15,93 / 12,44

Le prix du kWh en option de base est presque le prix du kWh en heure pleine avec le forfait heure pleine / heure creuse, c'est n'importe quoi !

===
Peut tre qu'un jour l'nergie renouvelable sera aussi bien que l'nergie nuclaire mais c'est pas gagn...
Grce  l'nergie nuclaire on peut produire beaucoup, avoir le contrle sur la production, c'est l'nergie qui produit le moins de CO2, etc.
Parce que le solaire a ne fonctionne pas trs bien la nuit, et stocker de l'nergie dans des batteries c'est pas tellement cologique...

----------


## AoCannaille

> je trouve le raisonnement illogique avec une contradiction la prservation des ressources naturelles. Un panneau solaire a une dure de vie moyen de 30 ans et pendant toute cette dure elle bnficie d'une ressource totalement naturelle (le soleil). L'argumentation sur la consommation des ressources pour la fabrication doit prendre en compte le recyclage ce qui me semble pas le cas.


Si le recyclage tait dj efficace et connu, oui. Ce n'est pas le cas.

On a fait la mme btise avec le nuclaire "Le recyclage des dchets? On aura une solution dans 30 ans, izi. Pareil pour les batiments".

Rsultats, toujours pas de solution propre...

----------


## BenoitM

> Si le recyclage tait dj efficace et connu, oui. Ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> On a fait la mme btise avec le nuclaire "Le recyclage des dchets? On aura une solution dans 30 ans, izi. Pareil pour les batiments".
> 
> Rsultats, toujours pas de solution propre...


Ah ma connaissance il n'y a pas de matire dangereuse dans les panneaux.
C'est juste qu'on ne peut pas crer de filire de recyclage tant qu'il n'y a pas une assez grande production pour rentabiliser celle-ci.

https://www.insunwetrust.solar/blog/...eaux-solaires/
https://www.consoglobe.com/idee-recu...recyclent-cg/2
https://www.wedemain.fr/Fabrication-...res_a2960.html

----------


## melka one

il ne faut pas oubli que le nuclaire est l'energie la plus dangereuse (Fukushima Tchernobyl ) ca reste rare mais quand sa arrive sa fait mal tres mal.

----------


## Steinvikel

> Envoy par AoCannaille
> 
> 
> Si le recyclage tait dj efficace et connu, oui. Ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> On a fait la mme btise avec le nuclaire "Le recyclage des dchets? On aura une solution dans 30 ans, izi. Pareil pour les batiments".
> 
> Rsultats, toujours pas de solution propre...
> 
> ...


Les lments qui composent le panneau PV ne sont pas les seuls utilis dans son processus de fabrication. Sinon, cela voudrait dire que le silicium tel qu'utilis, le film transparent, l'isolant (dilectrique), et la cellule PV  proprement parl (monocristal, provskite...) sont des matires premires naturelles. ^^'
C'est dans l'tape de transformation de la matire premire en matriaux de construction, puis dans leur assemblage que rside la pollution, et de mme dans le processus inverse pour son recyclage. Rien que les tempratures ncessaires ces procds peuvent tre vu comme de la pollution, alors ne parlons pas des diffrentes matires qui stabilise les raction chimiques. =/
NB : Y a-t-il des procds qui se font sous argon dans l'industrie du PV ?





> il ne faut pas oubli que le nuclaire est l'energie la plus dangereuse (Fukushima Tchernobyl ) ca reste rare mais quand sa arrive sa fait mal tres mal.


Il ne faut pas confondre les dgts que cela peut produire, avec les chances que cela se produise ...de la mme manire la certitude (les risques) qu'une substance soit "cancrigne" (voir le classement IARC) ne doit pas tre confondu avec sa "svrit" (les dgts / la part de son implication). ex: entre le plomb (probable cancrigne) et l'alcool (cancrigne avr) ...bon, le problme des produits de consommation c'est que la quantit joue un rle important, contrairement  la problmatique du sujet (du commentaire), la "production" au nuclaire.

----------


## BenoitM

[QUOTE=Steinvikel;10308386]Les lments qui composent le panneau PV ne sont pas les seuls utilis dans son processus de fabrication. Sinon, cela voudrait dire que le silicium tel qu'utilis, le film transparent, l'isolant (dilectrique), et la cellule PV  proprement parl (monocristal, provskite...) sont des matires premires naturelles. ^^'
C'est dans l'tape de transformation de la matire premire en matriaux de construction, puis dans leur assemblage que rside la pollution, et de mme dans le processus inverse pour son recyclage. Rien que les tempratures ncessaires ces procds peuvent tre vu comme de la pollution, alors ne parlons pas des diffrentes matires qui stabilise les raction chimiques. =/
NB : Y a-t-il des procds qui se font sous argon dans l'industrie du PV ?
[/QUOTE=Steinvikel;10308386]
Mais bon on a aussi besoin de matriaux pour produire le ptrole et le transporter donc...
En gnral les arguments contre le photovoltaque proviennent des autres secteurs nergtique (ptrole, nuclaire)  et compare souvent des pommes et des poires.





> Il ne faut pas confondre les dgts que cela peut produire, avec les chances que cela se produise ...de la mme manire la certitude (les risques) qu'une substance soit "cancrigne" (voir le classement IARC) ne doit pas tre confondu avec sa "svrit" (les dgts / la part de son implication). ex: entre le plomb (probable cancrigne) et l'alcool (cancrigne avr) ...bon, le problme des produits de consommation c'est que la quantit joue un rle important, contrairement  la problmatique du sujet (du commentaire), la "production" au nuclaire.


Euh les matires nuclaires on est sur de leurs dangerosit et on est sur de ne toujours pas savoir quoi en faire ...

Par contre je ne sais pas comment on peut savoir le cout de la production du Kw du nuclaire quand le prix du dmantlement d'une centrale est de plus en plus exponentielle. Et qu'on a aucune ide du traitement des dchets

----------


## ShigruM

> Euh les matires nuclaires on est sur de leurs dangerosit et on est sur de ne toujours pas savoir quoi en faire ...
> 
> Par contre je ne sais pas comment on peut savoir le cout de la production du Kw du nuclaire quand le prix du dmantlement d'une centrale est de plus en plus exponentielle. Et qu'on a aucune ide du traitement des dchets



Il faut voir dans le nuclaire comme la solution que l'on a trouv pour pallier a nos besoins nergtique.
Il faut se rapeller du contexte, en plaine guerre froide, la France qui en plus est sortie de LOTAN, De Gaule voulait un pays fort et indpendant
Dans ce contexte le nuclaire a t le choix le plus intelligent et reste aujourd'hui un bon choix quand on voit les pressions que peuvent exercer les russes (sur le gaz en europe de l'est) et les pays arabes (sur le prix du ptrole)

Cependant la France a quand meme des atous notamment maritime qu'elle aurait tord de se prive (olienne offshore et force marines)
Pour el solaire je reste quand sceptique pour notre pays, je pense que lEspagne saura mieux l'exploiter que nous, meme si il est possible de mettre des centrales solaire dans le sud, le solaire ne couvrira jamais tous nos besoins. Le vent et lhydraulique me semble plus pertinent pour notre pays.

Mais clairement je prfre rester dans le nuclaire que de construire des centrales au gaz/ptrole/charbon/diesel.
Mais je pense qu'il doit etre possible pour la France sans trop de sacrifice d'atteindre le 50% d'nergie renouvelable assez rapidement

Je ne suis pas pro ou anti nuclaire, mais je prche pour sa diminution progressive et intelligente

----------


## Jipt

> ... le solaire ne couvrira jamais tous nos besoins.


Suffit de rduire les besoins.

Encore une fois, on prend le problme  l'envers.

Franchement, est-ce qu'on a *besoin* de curs de villes qui ressemblent  ce qu'on peut voir l ? Je trouve qu'on marche grave sur la tte, et que plein de choses sont organises, dcides, pour ce fonctionnement dbile.

----------


## Steinvikel

> Envoy par Steinvikel
> 
> 
> (...) C'est dans l'tape de transformation de la matire premire en matriaux de construction, puis dans leur assemblage que rside la pollution, et de mme dans le processus inverse pour son recyclage. (...)
> 
> 
> Mais bon on a aussi besoin de matriaux pour produire le ptrole et le transporter donc...
> En gnral les arguments contre le photovoltaque proviennent des autres secteurs nergtique (ptrole, nuclaire)  et compare souvent des pommes et des poires.


Je ne dit pas que le ptrole est colo, je nuance juste en rappelant qu'un panneau PV n'est pas aussi colo que ce que le marketing laisse apparatre... ils ont vite fait d'occulter les points sombres pour mener  bien contrats, engagements et bnfices. =,='
Tous ce qui s'appuie sur le ptrole est forcment polluant (le transport, l'nergie (lectrique), la ptro-chimie...), ce qui dirigeait la rflexion c'tait plutt de savoir si un panneau PV permettait "au final" de polluer moins, ou si c'tait une illusion... et force est de constat que a ne dpend pas uniquement des matriaux qui le compose, mais d'une multitude de facteurs.
Dont les plus impactant selon moi, sont ceux que j'ai cit prcdemment.

Effectivement les lobbies dfendent leurs intrts, mais c'est valable dans TOUT les secteurs o ya un paquet de bl qui rentre. C'est pour a que les dbats comme celui-ci sont important, pour y voir plus clair.
Si le PV utilise de la terre rare, les chinois qui rgulent 90% de ces ressource feront tout pour le promouvoir  l'tranger, et les autres nergies feront opposition stratgiquement.
ils vont s'opposer  cot de tournure de phrase pour tromper dans le fond, ou s'attaquer  coups d'argument technique... et avec le temps, il y aura des tudes, de vrification, d'impact, de projection, etc. Et leur petite battaille gouvern par l'argent-roi finira par capoter, a prendra peut-tre 100 ans comme le tabac, mais a finira par tre un sujet transparent, gouvern par l'avis du peuple (qui paie, et qui subit ses consquences).





> Envoy par BenoitM
> 
> 
> Euh les matires nuclaires on est sur de leurs dangerosit et on est sur de ne toujours pas savoir quoi en faire ...
> Par contre je ne sais pas comment on peut savoir le cout de la production du Kw du nuclaire quand le prix du dmantlement d'une centrale est de plus en plus exponentielle. Et qu'on a aucune ide du traitement des dchets
> 
> 
> il ne faut pas oubli que le nuclaire est l'energie la plus dangereuse (Fukushima Tchernobyl ) ca reste rare mais quand sa arrive sa fait mal tres mal.


La dangerosit des dchets nuclaires est avr, oui, mais "dangerosit" ne veut pas dire "exposition", ni "fiabilit"... c'est plutt un synonyme de risque. C'est pas par ce que le potentiel de domge est grand que les chances que cela se produise est grand. Si c'est gr correctement (avec fiabilit) alors le risque est contenu, si c'est gouvern par des raisons lucrative, alors le risque est lev. De mon point de vu, en prenant en compte les catastrophes nuclaires ("involontaires") qui se sont produites, l'industrie ptrolire  fait bien plus de mort et de pauvret que l'industrie nuclaire. Je t'invite  te renseigner sur les mares noires, les dgazages, et autres "fuites" vers les populations arctiques o les acteurs ptrolier qui dtruisent lenvironnement des habitant, dpendant de la pche, par une pollution directe, et refuse toujours de payer des indemnit (ils ont pay une somme ridicule genre 100 par tte alors que le prjudice conomique est de l'ordre de 10'000 par tte). Devine  qui on donne raison (judiciairement) ? -> les riches.

"*et on est sur de ne toujours pas savoir quoi en faire*" -> c'est pareil pour bon nombre de matriaux non dangereux, regarde les digues le long des autoroutes... eh bien ce sont des poubelles  ciel ouvert, mais recouvertes d'un tapis vgtal reposant sur de grandes bches en plastiques. et pour le nuclaire, on fait pareil, on enfouit, sauf qu'on fait des tudes de suret de l'enfouissement/tanchit bien plus pouss que dans les terrains d'autoroutes.




> Il faut voir dans le nuclaire comme la solution que l'on a trouv pour pallier a nos besoins nergtique.
> Il faut se rappeller du contexte, en plaine guerre froide, (...) Pour le solaire je reste quand sceptique pour notre pays, je pense que lEspagne saura mieux l'exploiter que nous, meme si il est possible de mettre des centrales solaire dans le sud, le solaire ne couvrira jamais tous nos besoins. Le vent et lhydraulique me semble plus pertinent pour notre pays.
> 
> Mais clairement je prfre rester dans le nuclaire que de construire des centrales au gaz/ptrole/charbon/diesel.
> Mais je pense qu'il doit etre possible pour la France sans trop de sacrifice d'atteindre le 50% d'nergie renouvelable assez rapidement
> 
> Je ne suis pas pro ou anti nuclaire, mais je prche pour sa diminution progressive et intelligente


Le meilleur des mondes n'est pas un monde 100% PV, ou gaz, ou olien... mais un monde qui tire partie de chacune de ces solutions l o c'est pertinent, et si possible *pas* dans un but lucratif, mais seulement pragmatique. Donc une diversit des types d'nergies.





> Suffit de rduire les besoins.
> 
> Encore une fois, on prend le problme  l'envers.
> 
> Franchement, est-ce qu'on a *besoin* de curs de villes qui ressemblent  ce qu'on peut voir l ? Je trouve qu'on marche grave sur la tte, et que plein de choses sont organises, dcides, pour ce fonctionnement dbile.


Compltement d'accord. Les habitudes mnent la vie dure  l'esprit critique. =/
Les lampadaires de rue qui ne disposent d'aucun rflecteurs, clairant  la fois la rue et lintrieur des habitations, demandant de facto un dimensionnement lumineux suprieur  celui originellement ncessaire. =,='
Il y a tellement de gchis "public", en plus des comportements dopulences de la consommation des gens d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le vent et lhydraulique me semble plus pertinent pour notre pays.


Il parait que niveau Hydrolectricit on est au max et l'olien c'est pas super rentable... L'installation, la maintenance et le dmontage cotent extremement chre.




> Mais je pense qu'il doit etre possible pour la France sans trop de sacrifice d'atteindre le 50% d'nergie renouvelable assez rapidement


C'est pas urgent non plus...
Pour le moment le nuclaire a reste la source la plus propre.
Il reste le problme du stockage des dchets ou le risque d'accident, mais compar aux autres pollutions cr par les autres nergies c'est une bonne option.

La baisse du nuclaire en France est lanc et elle ne peut pas aller plus vite :
Hulot recule sur la baisse du nuclaire  50 % de la production lectrique en 2025



> Je prfre le ralisme et la sincrit  la mystification.  Nicolas Hulot a annonc, mardi 7 novembre,  lissue du conseil des ministres, quil serait  difficile  de tenir lobjectif de rduction de 75 %  50 % de la part de llectricit dorigine nuclaire  lhorizon 2025. Cet objectif, inscrit dans la loi de transition nergtique vote en 2015, tait galement un engagement de campagne dEmmanuel Macron. En revanche, *le ministre de la transition cologique et solidaire a confirm la fermeture de la centrale de Fessenheim dici la fin du quinquennat*  une promesse dj faite par Franois Hollande au dbut de son mandat.


Le gouvernement essaie au maximum de tenir les promesses de campagne au niveau du nuclaire.




> Suffit de rduire les besoins.


Je pense que la consommation lectrique va augmenter.
On va dvelopper plein de choses qui consommeront moins d'nergie (comme les lampes  LED), mais d'un autre ct on va continuer de consommer de l'lectricit (il y a des grosses TV 8k qui consomment 170W), il y a des gens qui veulent un climatiseur et un gros rfrigrateur.
Si a se trouve pour remplacer les vhicules essence on va utiliser des vhicules lectrique, si c'est le cas la consommation lectrique va exploser.

Imaginez si c'tait de l'lectricit  la place :
Caradrier de l'Avent - Combien de litres d'essence sont vendus chaque jour en France ?



> Selon les donnes de l'Ufip (Union Franaise des Industries Ptrolires), il y a dans l'Hexagone 11 000 stations-service (6 000 pour les marques traditionnelles, 5 000 pour les supermarchs). Chaque jour, ce sont 5 millions de Franais qui passent  la pompe, une opration qui est renouvele en moyenne toutes les deux semaines. En 2016, 51 milliards de litres de carburant ont t couls, dont 41 milliards pour le diesel. Cela reprsente une consommation de prs de 140 millions de litres par jour !

----------


## ShigruM

Ryu2000
+1 entirement d'accord avec vous

Jipt c'est une rponse un peu trop facile de dire "suffit de rduire la consommation".
Surtout avec bientt la transition voiture moteur thermique  lectrique, qui est une bonne chose, cela nous enlvera notre dpendance aux pays arabes.

Personne ne souhaite faire de sacrifice et rduire sa consommation cela est normale, cela est humain. Nous voulons chaque jour amliorer notre mode de vie.
J'ai moi mme par exemple acheter une montre connect rcemment, mon ancienne montre avait une pile que je changeait jamais, maintenant je dois le recharger tous les 15jours. Je consomme plus d'nergie mais ma nouvelle montre me procure un meilleur niveau de vie en affichant mon rythme cardiaque, l'alerte sdentarit...etc.
De mme avec la tl 4K OLED qui offre un meilleur confort visuel qu'une tl full hd.

Ou un climatiseur, j'en ai achet 1 l't dernier car la chaleur augmente dans les villes et que la nuit je dort trs mal si il fait trop chaud.

Rduire la consommation n'est pas la bonne mthode, il faut au contraire rflchir a comment produire plus d'nergie tous en rduisant l'impacte environnementale.
Rduire notre consommation en nergie c'est aller a contre courant du progrs technologique et donc faire rgresser l'humanit.

un exemple que j'ai en tte, les gens laissent en veille leurs appareil, nous pouvons en tant qu'ingnieure rduire la consommation des appareil en veille. La PS4 par exemple  un processeur ARM basse consommation pour cette objectif.
Cela veut t'il dire qu'il faut laisser nos appareil en veille ? non mais comme tous le monde le fait je prfre tre pragmatique et donc il est plus intelligent d'ajouter ce cpu arm dans la PS4 que de dire "veiller teindre lappareil" dans le mode demploi

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rduire la consommation n'est pas la bonne mthode, il faut au contraire rflchir a comment produire plus d'nergie tous en rduisant l'impacte environnementale.
> Rduire notre consommation en nergie c'est aller a contre courant du progrs technologique et donc faire rgresser l'humanit.


Heureusement que la majorit de l'humanit a un niveau de vie moins dvelopp que le notre, parce que nous ne pourrions pas tre 7 milliards  vivre comme des franais.
Lhumanit devra rgresser, c'est invitable.

Je vous rappelle la base : Sur une plante les ressources sont limit et donc la croissance  galement une limite.
L nous sommes dans une crise conomique profonde qui ne peut que s'intensifier.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Personne ne souhaite faire de sacrifice et rduire sa consommation cela est normale, cela est humain. Nous voulons chaque jour amliorer notre mode de vie.


Vouloir amliorer son mode de vie est humain oui, mais que ce soit par de la consommation, c'est plutt du conditionnement publicitaire.
On peut amliorer son mode de vie de tellement d'autres manires qu'en achetant, mais a demande de faire preuve d'un soupon plus de rflexion que lire ou regarder les pubs qui proposent la nouvelle tl 4K.




> J'ai moi mme par exemple acheter une montre connect rcemment, mon ancienne montre avait une pile que je changeait jamais, maintenant je dois le recharger tous les 15jours. Je consomme plus d'nergie mais ma nouvelle montre me procure un meilleur niveau de vie en affichant mon rythme cardiaque, l'alerte sdentarit...etc.


Sinon le doigt sur une veine et compter et une promenade quotidienne, a ne demande pas de prise de courant.





> c'est aller a contre courant du progrs technologique et donc faire rgresser l'humanit.


Je ne suis pas sr qu'tre dpendant d'une prise de courant pour tout et n'importe quoi, soit la meilleure manire de faire progresser l'humanit.




> un exemple que j'ai en tte, les gens laissent en veille leurs appareil, nous pouvons en tant qu'ingnieure rduire la consommation des appareil en veille. La PS4 par exemple  un processeur ARM basse consommation pour cette objectif.
> Cela veut t'il dire qu'il faut laisser nos appareil en veille ? non mais comme tous le monde le fait je prfre tre pragmatique et donc il est plus intelligent d'ajouter ce cpu arm dans la PS4 que de dire "veiller teindre lappareil" dans le mode demploi


Ou supprimer le mode veille, et avoir un dmarrage plus rapide, ou lteindre automatiquement aprs 1h de veille?

----------


## Jipt

> Jipt c'est une rponse un peu trop facile de dire "suffit de rduire la consommation".
> Surtout avec bientt la transition voiture moteur thermique  lectrique, qui est une bonne chose, cela nous enlvera notre dpendance aux pays arabes.


Oui, la rponse tait facile, mais c'tait voulu : c'est pour ractiver le fromage blanc que l'immense majorit de la population se trimballe entre les deux oreilles, la preuve avec ton commentaire o tu trouves que c'est une bonne chose alors que tous les gens un peu senss expliquent que les dplacements sont une mauvaise chose.




> Ou un climatiseur, j'en ai achet 1 l't dernier car la chaleur augmente dans les villes et que la nuit je dort trs mal si il fait trop chaud.


Je considre qu'il faudrait pendre puis fusiller (ou l'inverse) et enfin guillotiner les fabricants de climatiseurs ET leurs clients, parce qu' long terme on va tous avoir de gros problmes  cause de ces appareils (pour) dbiles.

Un climatiseur rchauffe la plante, b0rd3l ! 




> Rduire la consommation n'est pas la bonne mthode, il faut au contraire rflchir a comment produire plus d'nergie tous en rduisant l'impacte environnementale.
> Rduire notre consommation en nergie c'est aller a contre courant du progrs technologique et donc faire rgresser l'humanit.


T'inquite, quand on se retrouvera dans des cavernes avec juste des massues, l'Humanit aura rgress toute seule...

----------


## ShigruM

> On peut amliorer son mode de vie de tellement d'autres manires qu'en achetant, mais a demande de faire preuve d'un soupon plus de rflexion que lire ou regarder les pubs qui proposent la nouvelle tl 4K.


Comme ? donne moi un exemple de ce que tu peut faire sans rien acheter...
Faire du jardin ? faut acheter des graines par exemple
alors oui tu peut faire des sports gratos (rando, footing...) mais tu reste trs limit... et encore car pour faire de la rando il faut se dplacer via un moyen de transport qui lui est payant.
A part du footing en bas de ta rue je ne vois pas.




> Sinon le doigt sur une veine et compter et une promenade quotidienne, a ne demande pas de prise de courant.


La montre garde un historique, analyse en temps rel tes efforts, si tu pourra atteindre ton objectif et dans combien de temps
analyse ton sommeil...etc.





> Je ne suis pas sr qu'tre dpendant d'une prise de courant pour tout et n'importe quoi, soit la meilleure manire de faire progresser l'humanit.


Depuis toujours on est dpendant d'une source d'nergie, au moyen age on tait dpendant de la force du cheval et de l'eau de la rivire ou du vent pour le moulin.
mme l'homme des cavernes tait dpendant du feu pour survivre lhiver.

notre dpendance au charbon nous a permis d'atteindre la rvolution industriel et de toute ces opportunit" qui en dcoule
l'lectricit nous a permis d'atteindre l'age spatial.

quitte a parler de dpendance, nous sommes trs dpendant du rseau internet, vous mme tes dpendant d'internet sinon vous ne seriez pas la  crire vos messages...




> Ou supprimer le mode veille, et avoir un dmarrage plus rapide, ou lteindre automatiquement aprs 1h de veille?


comment lappareil peut s'teindre ? comment un appareil lectrique peut dsactiver physiquement un interrupteur ?





> Oui, la rponse tait facile, mais c'tait voulu : c'est pour ractiver le fromage blanc que l'immense majorit de la population se trimballe entre les deux oreilles, la preuve avec ton commentaire o tu trouves que c'est une bonne chose alors que tous les gens un peu senss expliquent que les dplacements sont une mauvaise chose.


Donc on se condamne a rester & vivre dans sa rgion pour toujours ? pas de vacance  la mer, impossibilit de saisir des opportunits ailleurs dans le pays/monde...etc.
Si tu parle du dplacement quotidien pour aller au boulot, en ville tu as les transport en commun mais en campagne/sortie de ville niet.

Bon apres moi je fais du tltravail  50%, c'est une rponse plus intelligente que dire "les dplacements sont une mauvaise chose."
Il faut apporter des solutions intelligente, pas juste de dire comme un bobo colo imbcile "Il faut interdire ceci ou cela"
Vous avez quel age ? vous vivez dans un monde de bisounours avec des "il suffit que" ? le monde ce n'est pas cela c'est trs complexe. Vous n'avez dj visiblement aucune connaissance dans l'analyse des phnomnes de socit






> Je considre qu'il faudrait pendre puis fusiller (ou l'inverse) et enfin guillotiner les fabricants de climatiseurs ET leurs clients, parce qu' long terme on va tous avoir de gros problmes  cause de ces appareils (pour) dbiles.
> 
> Un climatiseur rchauffe la plante, b0rd3l !


mais oui, on voit ou est la limite de votre rflexion et de votre intelligence, pan pan au bucher  ::ptdr:: 

pour info, non un climatiseur ne rchauffe pas la plante, il rchauffe uniquement l'environnement locale, soit les 10m2 autours  tous cass. la chaleur est une nergie, comme toute nergie elle s'attnue/disparait avec la distance.

----------


## Zirak

Juste sur a pour pas trop feed :




> comment lappareil peut s'teindre ? comment un appareil lectrique peut dsactiver physiquement un interrupteur ?


Comment fait ton pc quand tu appuis sur "arrter" ? 

Cela fait depuis un moment que l'on sait faire appareils avec des boutons qui n'ont pas forcment besoin d'tre physiquement enfoncs pour fonctionner et qui pourraient donc s'teindre comme un pc. 


Le plus marrant tant, que ma tl (qui a dj une bonne dizaine d'annes), a un simple bouton comme sur un pc, et pourrait donc s'teindre toute seule, mais ce bouton en sert que pour passer de allume  en veille ou inversement, je ne peux pas teindre compltement ma tl sans la dbranche / couper la multiprise...  ::aie::

----------


## ShigruM

> Comment fait ton pc quand tu appuis sur "arrter" ? 
> 
> Cela fait depuis un moment que l'on sait faire appareils avec des boutons qui n'ont pas forcment besoin d'tre physiquement enfoncs pour fonctionner et qui pourraient donc s'teindre comme un pc. 
> 
> 
> Le plus marrant tant, que ma tl (qui a dj une bonne dizaine d'annes), a un simple bouton comme sur un pc, et pourrait donc s'teindre toute seule, mais ce bouton en sert que pour passer de allume  en veille ou inversement, je ne peux pas teindre compltement ma tl sans la dbranche / couper la multiprise...


bah le pc reste allum, mme si tu appuie sur "arreter", tu pourra allumer ton pc a distance avec le wakup lan, donc la carte mre est toujours mise en tension et fonctionne toujours.
le seul moyen darrter ton pc c'est de dbrancher la prise (ou dappuyer sur linterrupteur de ta multiprise)
c'est pathtique cette ignorance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> enfin guillotiner les fabricants de climatiseurs ET leurs clients



En Chine il y a beaucoup de climatiseurs mais il parait que c'est pas grave !
Climatiseurs et rfrigrateurs ne seront bientt plus des ennemis du climat



> Les ngociateurs du Protocole de Montral viennent de sentendre sur un calendrier dlimination des HFC, principaux gaz des appareils de froid dans le monde et puissants metteurs de gaz  effet de serre.


Bon aprs peut tre que les solutions pour remplacer ces gaz seront un problme pour autre chose...




> T'inquite, quand on se retrouvera dans des cavernes avec juste des massues, l'Humanit aura rgress toute seule...


Voil a c'est l'esprit  avoir !
Surement une rfrence  a :
_"Je ne sais pas comment la Troisime Guerre Mondiale sera mene, mais je sais comment le sera la quatrime: avec des btons et des pierres."_ 

Il y a 2 gros problmes :
- Nous sommes beaucoup trop nombreux
- Nous consommons trop de ressources

Mais a va se rgler naturellement.
On va pas continuer comme a longtemps :

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme ? donne moi un exemple de ce que tu peut faire sans rien acheter...
> Faire du jardin ? faut acheter des graines par exemple
> alors oui tu peut faire des sports gratos (rando, footing...) mais tu reste trs limit... et encore car pour faire de la rando il faut se dplacer via un moyen de transport qui lui est payant.
> A part du footing en bas de ta rue je ne vois pas.


Il n'est pas question de ne rien acheter. Mais d'acheter intelligemment. Par exemple, pour ton footing, tu vas devoir en effet acheter des chaussures. Maintenant, dois-je changer de chaussures  chaque fois qu'une marque fait de la pub pour un nouveau modle, alors mme que les miennes n'ont servies que 2 fois et sont encore en excellent tat ?
Tu prends ce raisonnement, et tu le reportes sur les smartphones, l'lectromnager, les fringues en gnral, les voitures, ...





> La montre garde un historique, analyse en temps rel tes efforts, si tu pourra atteindre ton objectif et dans combien de temps
> analyse ton sommeil...etc.


Et ? A quoi a sert tout a ? En plus, rien de tout cela n'est pas faisable avec un calepin et un crayon, et un peu de rflexion. Je pense que l'avantage absolu de la montre connecte, c'est : "Hey ! Les mecs, regardez comme je me la pte avec ma montre connecte !  :8-): ... et heu, je vous montrerai bien tout ces avantages, mais l, elle a plus de batterie !  ::oops:: "




> Depuis toujours on est dpendant d'une source d'nergie, au moyen age on tait dpendant de la force du cheval et de l'eau de la rivire ou du vent pour le moulin.
> mme l'homme des cavernes tait dpendant du feu pour survivre lhiver.


Et c'est une raison pour le gaspillage ? En avoir besoin pour vivre, ne signifie pas le gaspiller pour le plaisir...



> notre dpendance au charbon nous a permis d'atteindre la rvolution industriel et de toute ces opportunit" qui en dcoule
> l'lectricit nous a permis d'atteindre l'age spatial.


Il n'est pas ici question de remettre en question le progrs. Mais, si nos prdcesseurs n'avaient pas gaspill  outrance, et utilis sans se soucier des consquences ces belles ressources naturelles, nous n'en serions pas  nous demand comment on va se chauffer demain.




> comment lappareil peut s'teindre ? comment un appareil lectrique peut dsactiver physiquement un interrupteur ?


Ton pc s'teint "tout seul", par un logiciel. Pourquoi ne pas envisager le mme type de logiciel pour teindre une tl ou un cran aprs x temps d'inutilisation. Mon imprimante le fait bien...  ::roll:: 




> Donc on se condamne a rester & vivre dans sa rgion pour toujours ? pas de vacance  la mer, impossibilit de saisir des opportunits ailleurs dans le pays/monde...etc.
> Si tu parle du dplacement quotidien pour aller au boulot, en ville tu as les transport en commun mais en campagne/sortie de ville niet.


On peut limiter ses dplacements sans pour cela rester cloitr chez soi. 



> Il faut apporter des solutions intelligente, pas juste de dire comme un bobo colo imbcile "Il faut interdire ceci ou cela"


Parce que c'est super intelligent de traiter d'imbciles ceux qui donnent des solutions sous prtexte que a t'empcherait de faire le "beau" avec ta montre connecte ?




> Vous avez quel age ? vous vivez dans un monde de bisounours avec des "il suffit que" ? le monde ce n'est pas cela c'est trs complexe. Vous n'avez dj visiblement aucune connaissance dans l'analyse des phnomnes de socit


Et toi ? Que proposes-tu ? Juste de continuer  griller la chandelle en esprant qu'on en trouvera une autre avant d'tre dans le noir ? Super intelligent !  ::roll::

----------


## ShigruM

> Il y a 2 gros problmes :
> - Nous sommes beaucoup trop nombreux
> - Nous consommons trop de ressources
> 
> Mais a va se rgler naturellement.
> On va pas continuer comme a longtemps :


si j'en crois le livre la ru vers l'europe, en Europe en tous cas les africains vont essayer de nous envahir avant 2050 et la oui il y'aura une guerre de survit. Se sera soit les africains qui fuirons leurs contient en feu
 et essayerons de nous envahir, soit nous qui essayerons de nous dfendre qui survivrons.

Pour le reste du monde, les japonais et les chinois sont condamn  disparaitre, ils ne se reproduisent plus, pas assez pour inverser le processus.
Pour les USA, canada et Australie, ma fois c'est stable ils serons pargn, meme si au USA ou lAustralie la temprature vas monter, mais ils ont une arme : le $ et avec le $ on peut combattre efficacement la nature. On peut le voire dans la ville de las Vegas, une prouesse technologique prouvant la domination du $ sur dame nature.

et l'inde je ne sais pas... , mais il y'a fort a parier que l'inde connaisse une rvolution comme celle en Russie et que le pays sombre dans un truc proche du communiste de Staline.

le seul endroit sur terre ou il fera bon vivre c'est le canada, il devrait devenir prochainement le grenier de la terre.
vous avez le choix, tenter de fuir au Canada, ou rester en Europe et vous prparer comme moi  notre ultime guerre civilisationnel.

----------


## Zirak

> bah le pc reste allum, mme si tu appuie sur "arreter", tu pourra allumer ton pc a distance avec le wakup lan, donc la carte mre est toujours mise en tension et fonctionne toujours.
> le seul moyen darrter ton pc c'est de dbrancher la prise (ou dappuyer sur linterrupteur de ta multiprise)


Alors la rponse la plus simple : il suffit de ne pas prvoir ce genre de procdure sur les appareils que l'on voudrait pouvoir teindre sans un vrai interrupteur, et ils seront teints compltement...  ::roll:: 

C'est pathtique de ne pas pouvoir rflchir plus de 3s... 

Bon sur ce, on n'est pas vendredi, et j'ai dit que je ne feederais pas trop.

----------


## ShigruM

> Alors la rponse la plus simple : il suffit de ne pas prvoir ce genre de procdure sur les appareils que l'on voudrait pouvoir teindre sans un vrai interrupteur, et ils seront teints compltement...


oui "il suffit de"
 ::ptdr:: 






> Et toi ? Que proposes-tu ? Juste de continuer  griller la chandelle en esprant qu'on en trouvera une autre avant d'tre dans le noir ? Super intelligent !


j'ai donn des solutions relis moi !
pour le transport il y'a le tltravail par exemple que je fais et qui me permet de diviser ma pollution du au transport par 2, c'est pas une solution abracadabrante c'est une solution actuel parfaitement ralisable pour bon nombre de mtiers. et qui sont actuelement mise en place !

Pour l'nergie, la aussi la solution je propose et qui est atteignable, la encore rien de magique : continuer avec notre nuclaire tous en augmentant la part d'nergie renouvelable  auteur de 50% d'ici 2050.
c'est un objectif que nous pouvons attendre et que nous atteindrons surement. Je ne fais pas mon kk et dire : "faut fermer toute les centrale maintenant et faire que du solaire/olien"
ce n'est pas possible sauf dans les rves.

et enfin pour l'nergie, c'est de concevoir des appareils moins nergivore en veille, j'ai cit l'exemple de la PS4 et de son CPU arm, mais il faut aussi comprendre que la mise en veille est aussi cologique.
A chaque mise sous tension, l'alimentation prend un stress lectrique (chargement du condensateur de filtrage de 0  325V en quelques dizaines de millisecondes)
C'est une alimentation  dcoupage. Et  chaque mise sous tension tu stresses le fusible, le pont de diode, le condensateur de filtrage et le transistor de dcoupage .50% (au moins) des appareils meurent  la mise en marche ...... rarement en fonctionnement ! 

je m'excuse de dball ma science, mais je ne fais pas cela pour me la pt mais pour vous expliquer que vous tes dans l'erreur. Vous voulez bien faire et je ne vous en veut pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant, dois-je changer de chaussures  chaque fois qu'une marque fait de la pub pour un nouveau modle, alors mme que les miennes n'ont servies que 2 fois et sont encore en excellent tat ?


C'est comme les femmes victimes de la socit de consommation, qui pensent qu'elles se sentiront mieux en dpensant de l'argent, et du coup elles accumulent des choses qu'elles n'utilisent pas :

Avec les chaussures, les sacs  main, le maquillage, etc.
Consommer a ne comble pas un vide motionnel trs longtemps.
La consommation c'est une drogue nul (comme le tabac).

Aprs on entend n'importe quoi du genre "Je ne peux pas porter des Vans avec une robe !" alors qu'en fait si...




> si j'en crois le livre la ru vers l'europe, en Europe en tous cas les africains vont essayer de nous envahir avant 2050 et la oui il y'aura une guerre de survit. Se sera soit les africains qui fuirons leurs contient en feu
>  et essayerons de nous envahir, soit nous qui essayerons de nous dfendre qui survivrons.


Pourquoi essayer de venir en Europe ? Ce sera tout pourri ici...




> Pour le reste du monde, les japonais et les chinois sont condamn  disparaitre, ils ne se reproduisent plus, pas assez pour inverser le processus.


Nous vivons une poque dprimante, ce que traverse le Japon nous risquons de la traverser galement (quoi qu'il y a de l'immigration qui provient de culture o on fait 6 enfants par femmes c'est pour a qu'en France le taux de natalit est relativement lev ^^).
Si d'un coup les japonais retrouvent de l'espoir dans l'avenir la situation peut s'inverser trs vite. (bon aprs il reste les problmes de *misre sexuelle et affective*, c'est difficile pour un japonais de trouver une femme, apparemment elles prfrent faire carrire que fonder une famille).
Au Japon, plus de 40% des moins de 35 ans sont vierges




> le seul endroit sur terre ou il fera bon vivre c'est le canada, il devrait devenir prochainement le grenier de la terre.


Si c'est le cas ils ont intrt  se barricader, parce qu'ils vont se faire envahir.
C'est pas Justin Trudeau qui va faire quelque chose dans cette direction.

===
Bon en tout cas l'avenir c'est le chmage de masse, la pauvret, les problmes sanitaires (tout ce qui ce passe en Grce mais en pire), la guerre, etc.
Il n'y aura plus la problmatique "j'allume la climatisation, mais je laisse une fentre entre-ouverte".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> j'ai donn des solutions relis moi !
> pour le transport il y'a le tltravail par exemple que je fais et qui me permet de diviser ma pollution du au transport par 2, c'est pas une solution abracadabrante c'est une solution actuel parfaitement ralisable pour bon nombre de mtiers. et qui sont actuelement mise en place !


Le tltravail ne concerne qu'une proportion infime des boulots. C'est trs bien de le faire quand c'est possible, mais le voir comme une solution, c'est typique des mtiers de l'informatique. Comment fais-tu pour faire du tltravail sur une usine avec des machines dont il faut s'occuper ?




> Pour l'nergie, la aussi la solution je propose et qui est atteignable, la encore rien de magique : continuer avec notre nuclaire tous en augmentant la part d'nergie renouvelable  auteur de 50% d'ici 2050.
> c'est un objectif que nous pouvons attendre et que nous atteindrons surement. Je ne fais pas mon kk et dire : "faut fermer toute les centrale maintenant et faire que du solaire/olien"ce n'est pas possible sauf dans les rves.


Sur ce point, je suis assez d'accord. Nous ne pourrons pas en mme temps ( Macron) nous sparer des centrales thermiques et des centrales nuclaires. Des deux, gardons le moins polluant immdiatement. 
Toutefois, cela ne doit pas nous empcher de rflchir pour diminuer notre consommation d'nergie. Faire voler des avions, rouler des trains  moiti vide n'a pas de sens. De mme, toutes ces enseignes lumineuses qui clairent toute la nuit n'ont aucun intrt. Encourager le consumering est idiot, et dict, uniquement sur une ide qui devrait commencer  faire machine arrire : faire du fric  tout prix, qu'elles qu'en soient les consquences. Que nos politiques soient encore  chercher de la croissance, est simplement de la btise. L'heure doit-tre  une conomie responsable, et non base uniquement sur la croissance.




> et enfin pour l'nergie, c'est de concevoir des appareils moins nergivore en veille, j'ai cit l'exemple de la PS4 et de son CPU arm, mais il faut aussi comprendre que la mise en veille est aussi cologique.
> A chaque mise sous tension, l'alimentation prend un stress lectrique (chargement du condensateur de filtrage de 0  325V en quelques dizaines de millisecondes)
> C'est une alimentation  dcoupage. Et  chaque mise sous tension tu stresses le fusible, le pont de diode, le condensateur de filtrage et le transistor de dcoupage .50% (au moins) des appareils meurent  la mise en marche ...... rarement en fonctionnement !


Je savais que l'allumage est trs nergivore et stressant pour les appareils lectroniques. Toutefois, il existe des mthodes pour limiter ce stress, d'une part (seulement c'est plus couteux), mthodes qui rduisent galement considrablement la consommation au dmarrage. Mais, l aussi, c'est plus couteux  concevoir.
Ensuite, au niveau des appareils lectroniques, si la logique n'tait plus "faire du fric, du pognon, du flouze, en avoir ras la gueule et que tout le reste crve, 'en ai rien  f...", on pourrait rparer ces appareils, viter de les changer alors qu'ils fonctionnent encore, ...




> je m'excuse de dball ma science, mais je ne fais pas cela pour me la pt mais pour vous expliquer que vous tes dans l'erreur. Vous voulez bien faire et je ne vous en veut pas.


Tout ce que l'on dit, n'est pas du yaka fokon, mais a demande une volont politique qui n'existe pas aujourd'hui, et mme qu'aucun parti ne propose.

----------


## Zirak

> Tout ce que l'on dit, n'est pas du yaka fokon, mais a demande une volont politique qui n'existe pas aujourd'hui, et mme qu'aucun parti ne propose.


C'est normal, globalement, ce n'est pas trs prsent chez les consommateurs non plus...


Il n'y a pas forcment besoin d'une volont politique, consommer de faon co-responsable, cela peut dj commencer  se faire dans son coin, et par la suite, le manque de demande fera descendre le nombre d'offres, car cela ne sera plus "rentable".

Mais aujourd'hui, la plupart des gens sautent  pieds joints dans ce truc consumriste, pourquoi les socits et les politiques iraient dans l'autre sens du coup ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment fais-tu pour faire du tltravail sur une usine avec des machines dont il faut s'occuper ?


C'est rare mais parfois il est possible de faire des tches d'usine chez soit.
Par exemple dans l'injection plastique, on doit enlever la carotte :


Si les pices sont toutes petites, il est possible d'aller chercher un carton plein de pices en plastique, d'enlever les carottes chez soi et ramener le carton de pice nettoy.
Mais bon souvent  l'usine on est oprateur, donc on attend le cycle de la machine.

Mais ouais il n'y a pas beaucoup de job qui peuvent tre ralis en tl travail, il y a bien tous les mtiers de bureau mais a ne reprsente pas tant de job que a...

----------


## Marco46

> si j'en crois le livre la ru vers l'europe, en Europe en tous cas les africains vont essayer de nous envahir avant 2050 et la oui il y'aura une guerre de survit. Se sera soit les africains qui fuirons leurs contient en feu
>  et essayerons de nous envahir, soit nous qui essayerons de nous dfendre qui survivrons.


T'inquite pas va, on est pour le moment sur une trajectoire  +4 ce qui correspond grosso modo  avoir du dsert de la mditerrane jusqu' Paris autour de 2100 (et a arrivera pas subitement le 31 dcembre 2099 ...) et a fait parti des estimations optimistes.

Dans quelques dcennies on sera  leur place.

----------


## ShigruM

> T'inquite pas va, on est pour le moment sur une trajectoire  +4 ce qui correspond grosso modo  avoir du dsert de la mditerrane jusqu' Paris autour de 2100 (et a arrivera pas subitement le 31 dcembre 2099 ...) et a fait parti des estimations optimistes.
> 
> Dans quelques dcennies on sera  leur place.


ce n'est pas aussi simple
Nous nous avons l', comme le $ c'est une arme trs efficace pour combattre les forces de la nature.

Si tu as du $ ou de l' tu peut vivre dans le dsert comme si tu vivait en climat tempr ou polaire c'est selon comment tu as rgl ta clim
Tu as par exemple des pistes de ski au Qatar, grce au $.

Sans aller a ces extreme, l'espagne (andalousie) sera surrement un dsert mais au dela des pyrene nous vivons en abaondance d'eau donc le dsert en frace quel sont tes sources ?
Moi j'ai plutot vue l'inverse a savoir des innondations dans les villes de londre, paris et venise, enfin sa ctait il y'a 10ans aujourd'hui ces villes ont des immenses digue qui les protges, dieu lui mme ne pourrais pas en venir a bout.
A Venise ils vont mettre en place bientt le projet Moise.

Donc aucun risque en Europe nous somme prt.
Ceux qui vont prendre cher c'est les cotes amricaines (new york...), lAsie du sud est (les cotes thalandaise et chinoise) et videment lAfrique.

Nous en Europe le risque est finalement bien contrler, y'a bien quelques ville en France le long de l'atlantique qui sont menac mais rien de mchant, enfin rien qui menace notre prosprit.

----------


## Grogro

> Suffit de rduire les besoins.
> 
> Encore une fois, on prend le problme  l'envers.
> 
> Franchement, est-ce qu'on a *besoin* de curs de villes qui ressemblent  ce qu'on peut voir l ? Je trouve qu'on marche grave sur la tte, et que plein de choses sont organises, dcides, pour ce fonctionnement dbile.


La dcroissance peut paraitre une vidence. La meilleure nergie, aprs tout, est celle que l'on ne consomme pas. Mais la dcroissance est invendable et irraliste. Tu veux demander au peuple,  qui on ne cesse d'exiger de se serrer la ceinture depuis 40 ans - toujours plus d'impts, toujours plus de social, toujours moins de services publics -, de diminuer son niveau de vie ? De cesser de changer tous les ans de smartphone, de renoncer  la sacro-sainte bagnole, indispensable  la mobilit pour tous les non urbains ? De consommer moins de bidoche industrielle suremballe au supermarch, qui a fait trois fois le tour de l'UE par camion, alors que c'est la seule viande qu'il peut se payer de temps en temps ? De jeter moins de plastique inutile que personne n'a jamais demand  consommer ? De consommer plus de fruits et lgumes locaux trois fois plus chers que les saloperies espagnoles ? De faire durer l'lectromnager plus longtemps ? Mais personne n'a demand l'obsolescence programme. D'habiter moins loin que son lieu de travail ou que les coles de ses enfants ? Mais personne n'a les moyens d'habiter plus prs tellement les prix de l'immo sont dlirants. 

La dcroissance c'est une lubie de riches de riches occidentaux qui ont capitul devant la duret du monde. Qui ne veulent mme plus essayer. Le reste du monde n'a qu'une obsession : sortir de la pauvret. 

Toujours sur le sujet de l'nergie, un documentaire  voir quant aux risques d'EDF : https://www.france.tv/france-5/le-mo...francaise.html

_"Depuis cinquante ans, la France produit 75 % de son lectricit grce  la filire nuclaire. Un cas unique au monde. Une dpendance qui mne aujourdhui lentreprise publique EDF tout droit  la faillite.

Le nouveau racteur franais, lEPR, accumule les retards de livraison en France,  Flamanville, et en Finlande. Les cots continuent de grimper et cest en dizaines de milliards que se chiffrent, aujourdhui, les dpenses de la France pour tenter de matriser cette technologie trop complexe.

Alors pourquoi la France a-t-elle donn le feu vert  la construction de deux autres EPR en Grande-Bretagne,  Hinkley Point ? Et ce malgr de violentes oppositions au sein mme dEDF ?

Alors que de plus en plus de pays sortent du nuclaire, quon ne sait toujours pas comment dmanteler les centrales en fin de vie et que le cot des nergies renouvelables ne cesse de baisser, la France est de plus en plus isole dans ses choix pro-nuclaires. Des choix qui psent trs lourd sur le budget de lEtat et qui font prendre  la France un retard colossal en termes de transition nergtique.

Qui paiera la facture du nuclaire ?"_

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Il est compltement naf ou c'est encore un troll ?

'tain, ils attaquent fort, ds le lundi...




> [...] Le reste du monde n'a qu'une obsession : sortir de la pauvret. [...]


Ben oui, mais il y a quand mme une sacre distance entre sortir de la pauvret et faire du ski au Quatar (avec un "u", sinon a me dchire les yeux).

Et, en reprenant tous tes exemples, a-t-on vraiment besoin de bagnoles de plus en plus grosses (vous savez, ces SUV qui n'avouent pas tre des 4x4 parce que le 4x4 ouh c'est mal, alors que le SUV c'est hype -- bandes de blaireaux ! -- Vivement la fin du monde, tiens !) ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> le $ c'est une arme trs efficace pour combattre les forces de la nature.


Ok il y a des exemples comme le Qatar ou Las Vegas, mais a n'est pas une solution fiable sur le long terme.
Il est possible que bientt le dollar (comme l'euro) ne vaillent plus rien. (il existe plein d'exemples (mme rcent) de monnaies qui seffondrent)




> Donc aucun risque en Europe nous somme prt.


L'Europe c'est pas un ensemble homogne, il y a des pays qui s'en sortiront mieux que d'autres.




> on est pour le moment sur une trajectoire  +4 ce qui correspond grosso modo  avoir du dsert de la mditerrane jusqu' Paris autour de 2100


C'est difficile  croire qu'en 80 ans il puisse y avoir un changement aussi brutal.
Mais si c'est le cas la Norvge, la Sude, la Finlande vont devenir des endroits plus agrable.

On dirait un scnario comme a :
A quoi ressemblerait un monde avec 4 degrs de plus? Un quasi enfer

Et comme y'en a qui disent "Au Moyen Age il a fait chaud et a c'est super bien pass !" :
Optimum climatique mdival

Les derniers crits des Scandinaves tablis au Groenland datent de 1408 et relatent un mariage clbr en lglise de Hvalsey  aujourdhui les vestiges scandinaves les mieux conservs.



> Les Vikings tirrent avantage des mers libres de glaces pour coloniser le Groenland et dautres terres cartes du Grand Nord. Loptimum climatique mdival fut suivi par le petit ge glaciaire, une re de refroidissement qui dura jusquau xixe sicle. Dans la baie de Chesapeake (tats-Unis), des chercheurs ont dmontr dimportantes variations de tempratures au cours de loptimum climatique (autour de 800  1300) et le petit ge glaciaire (environ 14001850), peut-tre en relation avec des changements dans la force de la circulation thermohaline nord-atlantique. Des sdiments dans le marais du Piermont de la basse valle de l'Hudson (tat de New York, tats-Unis) attestent une priode mdivale chaude et sche entre 800 et 1300.


Je crois que dans certains villages ils ont russi  planter des arbres et relancer un cosystme l o c'tait dsertique.
Sinon ils ont un projet de grosse ligne verte :
La Grande Muraille Verte au Sngal : des arbres contre la scheresse



> Les objectifs de la Grande Muraille Verte sont de planter une coule verte de 7 600 km de long sur 15 km de large  travers le continent africain, de la Mauritanie  Djibouti, pour ralentir lavance du dsert, amliorer la gestion des ressources naturelles et lutter contre la pauvret.

----------


## Marco46

> La dcroissance c'est une lubie de riches de riches occidentaux qui ont capitul devant la duret du monde. Qui ne veulent mme plus essayer. Le reste du monde n'a qu'une obsession : sortir de la pauvret.


Vouloir une dcroissance organise et dlibre est peru comme une lubie malheureusement, mais c'est une certitude mathmatique du fait des contraintes physique du monde. Ce qui se rsume donc  savoir si on veut la subir ou la choisir. Si c'est choisi c'est forcment moins douloureux puisque anticip et gr.

Le problme c'est qu'on est pris dans un effet ciseau entre la rarfaction des ressources, en particulier nergtiques, et le changement climatique qui va impacter massivement tout le monde, le principal problme tant la rduction des surfaces cultivables.




> quel sont tes sources ?


De mmoire il s'agit des projections du GIEC. Quand on sait qu' -5 de temprature moyenne la France avait un climat quivalent au nord de la Sibrie c'est pas dconnant.

Les scientifiques sont de plus en plus pessimistes. Certains regrettent d'avoir t trop prudent dans leurs conclusions sur le changement climatique, a va plus vite que prvu et plus fort que prvu. Certains commencent  dire ouvertement qu'il est dj trop tard pour viter un cataclysme tellement l'inertie du climat plantaire est norme.

----------


## ShigruM

> Vouloir une dcroissance organise et dlibre est peru comme une lubie malheureusement, mais c'est une certitude mathmatique du fait des contraintes physique du monde. Ce qui se rsume donc  savoir si on veut la subir ou la choisir. Si c'est choisi c'est forcment moins douloureux puisque anticip et gr.
> 
> Le problme c'est qu'on est pris dans un effet ciseau entre la rarfaction des ressources, en particulier nergtiques, et le changement climatique qui va impacter massivement tout le monde, le principal problme tant la rduction des surfaces cultivables.


Quand on cherche on trouve, un exemple tous bte : les terres rare, on trouve des gisement toujours plus norme sous la mer du japon
On aura bientt exploit les matires premires sur terre, mais l'ocan il y'a largement de quoi faire !
tu ne te rends pas compte des quantit de ressource qu'il y'a sous l'ocan, au Groenland et en antarctique, on peut tenir encore largement 3 sicles en gaspillant comme des porcs.

et aprs ? nous irons exploiter les ressources du systmes solaire d'ici la. 
Sur Titan par exemple y'a assez de mthane liquide pour subvenir a nos besoins nergtique, reste a mettre en place un systme de transport low cost.
Mars et riche en sable avec du sable on peut extraire facilement les minraux, notamment le fer et les mtaux sidrophiles, la silice (pour le verre) et les sulfates.
les habitations la bas serons peut tre fabriquer avec une structure comme la tour Eiffel et du bton pour faire les murs avec des vitres. avec 100% de matriaux martiens.

Et aprs, quand on aura transformer toute les plantes du systme solaire en gruyre on fera quoi ? on iras ailleurs d'ici la on aura des solutions transport bien meilleurs, pas la peine de s'en proccuper.

Mais c'est un processus par tape, dabord les ressources qui nous tombe dessus (les puits de ptrole en polein jours du 18-19ieme sicle ou de charbon a 2m de profondeur), ensuite les ressources terrestre plus profonde, ensuite les ressources sous marines et ensuite les ressources spatial.
Nous n'en somme encore qu'a la 2ieme tape du processus, mais c'est bientt la fin, nous allons bientt passer  la 3ieme tape.




> De mmoire il s'agit des projections du GIEC. Quand on sait qu' -5 de temprature moyenne la France avait un climat quivalent au nord de la Sibrie c'est pas dconnant.
> 
> Les scientifiques sont de plus en plus pessimistes. Certains regrettent d'avoir t trop prudent dans leurs conclusions sur le changement climatique, a va plus vite que prvu et plus fort que prvu. Certains commencent  dire ouvertement qu'il est dj trop tard pour viter un cataclysme tellement l'inertie du climat plantaire est norme.


je ne comprend pas comment on peut avoir un dsert avec de l'eau douce en abondance ?
sur les rivages du nil par exemple la vgtation est trs luxuriante. La France a tellement de fleuves et n'a mme pas besoin de faire d'irrigation tellement elle a de flotte, c'est mme l'inverse qui se produit (innondation dans les gros orages...)
on a bien quelques priode de scheresse mais cela impacte au plus 1/2 du pays et c'est assez rapide, les agriculteurs eux mme sont rarement mis en difficult du fait de l'arrosage.

Je veut bien croire qu'il faudra faire 2-3 travaux pour moins lcher d'eau dans l'ocan d'eau mais del a avoir un dsert j'y crois pas.

----------


## Marco46

T'as raison, merci tu m'as rassur. Un petit trou par-ci pour les terres rares, un petit trou par l sous la flotte pour le ptrole, hop un petit coup d'arrosoir quand il fait chaud dans les champs (pas oublier de mettre les glaons aux frais pour l'apro sinon c'est crime contre l'humanit) et on sera sauvs.

Ouf !

Et pas oublier de faire plusieurs trous  Uranus, on pourra aussi aller  la pche sur Titan (parait que ya un ocan dessous la glace on va faire des sushis avec du saumon norvgien extraterrestres trop cool !!)

 ::yaisse3::  Tranquillou billou !!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Zirak

> La France a tellement de fleuves et *n'a mme pas besoin de faire d'irrigation tellement elle a de flotte*, c'est mme l'inverse qui se produit (innondation dans les gros orages...)
> *on a bien quelques priode de scheresse mais cela impacte au plus 1/2 du pays et c'est assez rapide, les agriculteurs eux mme sont rarement mis en difficult du fait de l'arrosage.*



Bon ce passage suffit  montrer que soit tu troll comme sur les autres sujets, soit tu n'y connais strictement rien.  Dj sauf t vraiment pourri, l'irrigation estivale est pratiquement systmatique dans plusieurs rgions de France, mais pour certaines cultures, on pratique galement une irrigation printanire. 


Les inondations lors de gros orage, ce n'est pas qu'une question de niveau de flotte dans les nappes, mais aussi d'coulements, du taux de bitumage des routes et autres surfaces, etc. etc.


Concernant les scheresses, suffit de remonter il y a quelques dizaines d'annes... Non je dconne, remontons en 2011, a suffira largement (pas la dernire scheresse connue, mais qui a t relativement impactante quand mme) :

42 dpartements avec interdiction d'arroser, entre 10 et 15% des rcoltes perdues (et je ne prends en compte que le bl l), du coup, cela fait tout autant de bl qui n'est pas export et donc qui n'est pas vendu (sans parler des agriculteurs qu'ils faut empcher de disparatre en les remboursant). Sans parler non plus du fait que la scheresse ne svit par forcment que dans un seul pays  la fois, et qu'il peut y avoir d'autres problmes en mme temps. 

Si on reste sur 2011, il y avait eu des problmes de bl galement en Ukraine et aux USA notamment. => risque d'meutes  cause de la faim en Afrique du Nord et diverses autres pays. 

Des meutes pour la faim, a peut s'envenimer en guerre civile, et aprs on doit accueillir des rfugis, qu'il faut nourrir. (Pour rappel, un des lments dclencheurs du conflit syriens, c'tait en partie des problmes de bouffe  cause de la scheresse).

Et la, il ne s'agit QUE du bl.


Donc oui, on en est pas encore  crier famine, je te l'accorde volontiers, mais croire qu'on va pouvoir tout rgler le moment venu  coups de billets, c'est n'importe quoi. On devrait au contraire utiliser cet argent maintenant pour diminuer les problmes futur, plutt que d'attendre le dernier en esprant que a suffise.

Comme on dit, il vaut mieux prvenir que gurir.






> Tranquillou billou !!


Bah oui mais on est bte aussi, "il suffit de" faire ceci ou cela pour s'en sortir les doigts dans le nez !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> je ne comprend pas comment on peut avoir un dsert avec de l'eau douce en abondance ?


j'imagine que les populations qui vivaient dans ce qui est actuellement le Sahara il y a 6000 ans disaient la mme chose, et pourtant...

----------


## ShigruM

> j'imagine que les populations qui vivaient dans ce qui est actuellement le Sahara il y a 6000 ans disaient la mme chose, et pourtant...



il n'ya jamais eu d'eau dans le sahara quelques oasis et c'est tous.

Enfin si il faut un temps ou il y'avais surement de l'eau dans le Sahara, mais c'tais l'poque du continent unique : la Pange
enfin ce que je veut dire c'est que sa date de millions d'annes, du temps de l'homme des cavernes.

puisque tu veut remonter jusque la, on pourrais imaginer l'inverse dans ce cas, subir comme nos anctre une priode glacire au lieu d'un rchauffement climatique  ::): 
tu voit bien l'absurdit de ton raisonnement.




> Donc oui, on en est pas encore  crier famine, je te l'accorde volontiers, mais croire qu'on va pouvoir tout rgler le moment venu  coups de billets, c'est n'importe quoi. On devrait au contraire utiliser cet argent maintenant pour diminuer les problmes futur, plutt que d'attendre le dernier en esprant que a suffise.


je crois que tu sous estime le pouvoir du billet grandement.




> Comme on dit, il vaut mieux prvenir que gurir.


ce n'est pas comme sa que sa marche. On attends une catastrophe pour ensuite agir. Il a fallu attendre que paris soit inonder avant de construire pleins de barrage.

Bon sinon tu oublie un point important : la fabrication de lac artificiel, chaque edf en rajoute (avec un barrage), cela permet de stocker de l'eau (de l'nergie)
Les stations de ski aussi fond des lacs de plus en plus grand pour maintenir le manteau nuageux.

bref l'eau n'est pas un probleme, avec des $$$ on peut faire des entrepots de flotte.

un exemple du pouvoir de l'argent avec la ville de tokyo

l'eau est une matire premire trs facile a stocker, suffit de creuser, suffit de, car creuser c'est la chose la plus basique que l'homme peu faire.


Mais encore une fois, toute les cosntructions de ce type c'est pour ce proteger des innondations, pas pour les scheresse, aussi je doute que la france se transforme en dsert, sinon cela ferais un petit momeent je pense que des projets serait en construction dans cette objectif, meme si dans la finalit c'est la meme chose que pour les innondation

puisque d'apres toi je troll, je troll : suffit de creuser mais pas trop sinon on vas donner notre prcieuse eau aux chinois  ::mrgreen:: 





> Et pas oublier de faire plusieurs trous  Uranus, on pourra aussi aller  la pche sur Titan (parait que ya un ocan dessous la glace on va faire des sushis avec du saumon norvgien extraterrestres trop cool !!)


tu essaye de me ridiculiser mais tu n'y connais rien, c'est fais vraiement pitier pour le coup.
C'est pas titan mais *Europe* ou il y'a de l'eau sous la glace
Pour ta gouverne il est parfaitement possible qu'il y'ait des tres vivant sous Europe (de la simple bactrie a des tres volu comme des poissons/mduses, enfin des trucs dans ce style qui ne se limite pas a 1 cellule), c'est une thorie non cart par la Nasa

Dans chaque message, vous dites des btises qui vous discrdite, je veut pas dire.
bref, je pense en rester la car c'est ridicule de parler avec vous, vous tes tellement inculte, je dois a chaque message expliquer des banalits, c'est affligeant, vous avez quel age ? vous avez quel diplme aussi ? parce que si vous avez  arrter l'cole en 3ieme segpa a la limite je peut comprendre mais bon.

----------


## mm_71

> Sur Titan par exemple y'a assez de mthane liquide pour subvenir a nos besoins nergtique, reste a mettre en place un systme de transport low cost.


Il faudra aussi financer une trs grosse pompe... En plus c'est une drle d'ide d'aller chercher sur Titan ce qui est surabondant sur terre:
http://www.rtflash.fr/algues-et-hydr...nu-mer/article
Lintrt de Titan c'est le deutrium ( Eau lourde ) et l'Hlium 3
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonisation_de_Titan



> Mars et riche en sable avec du sable on peut extraire facilement les minraux, notamment le fer et les mtaux sidrophiles, la silice (pour le verre) et les sulfates.


Aie, aie, aie... La couche de poussire sur mars est fort peu paisse et essentiellement compos d'hmatite ( Oxyde de fer ) et de gravillons divers, les mtaux sidrophiles n'existent pas, un lment sidrophile est un lment qui tend  se combiner avec le fer:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sid%C3%A9rophile ( Ex: Sidrite: Carbonate de fer ).
Alors pour une industrie sidrurgique autarcique c'est pas gagn, manque de minerai, trouver de l'au et la maintenir  l'tat liquide ( Pour la laverie du minerai ), construire fours, forges et laminoirs, etc... En gros quelques milliers de tonnes de matriel  amener sur place.



> les habitations la bas serons peut tre fabriquer avec une structure comme la tour Eiffel et du bton pour faire les murs avec des vitres. avec 100% de matriaux martiens.


La base du bton c'est le ciment. Le ciment le plus basique qui soit c'est carbonate de calcium + argile, ce qui est abondant sur mars c'est le sulfate de calcium ( Gypse ) alors les habitations seront plutt en panneaux de pltre. Et bien sur il faut de l'eau en abondance et  l'tat liquide...



> Et aprs, quand on aura transformer toute les plantes du systme solaire en gruyre on fera quoi


On chantera le poinonneur des lilas.
"The expanse" est une excellente srie S.F. mais n'est quand mme pas  prendre au srieux.



> je ne comprend pas comment on peut avoir un dsert avec de l'eau douce en abondance ?


En plus de l'eau il faut aussi de la terre fertile, tu peux bien inonder la mer de sable d'hermenonville  ce sera aussi efficace que vouloir faire pousser un granium en pissant sur du pltre.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> il n'ya jamais eu d'eau dans le sahara quelques oasis et c'est tous.


https://www.futura-sciences.com/plan...t-jaune-45757/

----------


## Ryu2000

Il parait que des gens ont russi  faire pousser de la vgtation dans le dsert :
GEOFF LAWTON FAIT VERDIR LE DSERT GRCE  LA PERMACULTURE

En Afrique, un homme a pass 30 ans  faire pousser des arbres pour arrter le dsert

----------


## RyzenOC

Bonjour, j'ai tous lu donc peut tre que cela Ft-ce dit mais Trump avait/a un projet de mur solaire pour produire de l'nergie (solaire) et empcher les mexicains d'aller aux USA.

bon sinon j'ai regard vite fait les 10 derniers message, ma postulat serait de considrer le rchauffement climatique comme un phnomne naturel qui  dj eu lieu par le pass.
l'homme a dj survcut  des res glaciaires et des air chaudes, si nous avons survcut du temps de l'homme des cavernes, aujourd'hui avec notre technologie je ne vois pas en quoi cela nous menacerait.

J'ai pas beaucoup contribu au forum depuis 1-2 mois car j'ai chang de travail, aujourd'hui je travail dans la possibilit de transplant des organes danimaux (des porcs) "ogm" dans le corps humain, on y arrive presque aujourd'hui, niveau des plantes bien que ne travaillant pas dans ce domaine j'en ai discut avec un confrre on est parfaitement capable de faire des plantes comestible pouvant pousser dans le dsert, dans les climats chauds.

C'est donc pas une catastrophe mais une adaptation, j'aime adotper la philosophie chinoise qui consiste a considerer les catastrophes comme un challenge, une opportunit.



> Si le problme a une solution, il ne sert  rien de s'inquiter. Mais s'il n'en a pas, alors s'inquiter ne change rien.


Il ne faut pas cacher les problmes, mais faire avec sans stress. Le ncul"aire on la, trs bien faisons avec, on en sait pas recycler les dchets on les enterre, cela ne sert a rien d'avoir chaque mois le mme dbat, on tourne en rond inutilement.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> l'homme a dj survcut  des res glaciaires et des air chaudes, si nous avons survcut du temps de l'homme des cavernes, aujourd'hui avec notre technologie je ne vois pas en quoi cela nous menacerait.


Ho, a ne nous tuerait pas. Par contre, voir une  bonne partie des littoraux - l o vit la majeure partie de l'humanit, au passage - noys sous la monte des eaux due au rchauffement climatique, a, a risque de poser de "lgers" soucis d'espace vivable. Et de ressources (vitales ou non).

----------


## Steinvikel

Une re chaude ferait une sorte d'puration, par le cumule de diffrents facteurs.
Je pense notamment  :
 - la rduction de surface habitable (mont des eaux + expansion des zones arides + cration de nouvelles zones "non propices")
 - la nourriture est dj un problme plantaire... plusieurs degrs de plus augmenterais drastiquement les pertes (rupture de la chaine, dure de conservations, etc.)
 - certains amnagements tant insoutenable pass un certain seuil de temprature
 - l'accs  l'eau de plus en plus problmatique
 - encore plus problmatique pour une eau pas "trop" pollu

a parait pessimiste, mais ce n'est pas insurmontable... la question c'est: au prix de combien de vies. =/

----------


## RyzenOC

> Une re chaude ferait une sorte d'puration, par le cumule de diffrents facteurs.
> Je pense notamment  :
>  - la rduction de surface habitable (mont des eaux + expansion des zones arides + cration de nouvelles zones "non propices")
>  - la nourriture est dj un problme plantaire... plusieurs degrs de plus augmenterais drastiquement les pertes (rupture de la chaine, dure de conservations, etc.)
>  - certains amnagements tant insoutenable pass un certain seuil de temprature
>  - l'accs  l'eau de plus en plus problmatique
>  - encore plus problmatique pour une eau pas "trop" pollu
> 
> a parait pessimiste, mais ce n'est pas insurmontable... la question c'est: au prix de combien de vies. =/


mouais, un changement d'alimentation ou l'on troquerais le steak hach par des vgtaux et insectes rglerais en partis les problmes que tu cite.
le buf et le porc sont nourriture des terres riches et fertile.
Pour l'eau la France a une trs bonne eau du a un trs bon rseau de traitement. ce sont les chinois et indiens qui vont dguster (il dguste dj en faite, je prfre me beigner dans la seine que dans le grange  ::ptdr:: )

Pour le reste, oui il y'auras des morts... mais es ce une mauvaise chose, la terre a trop dtre humain et quand on regarde les coubes dmographique, lEurope jusquau 19ieme tait le continent le plus peupl, depuis l'asie et l'afrique nous ont dpass, en mourant en masse ils vont revenir a une population dantan ce qui sera bnfique sur le long terme
de la a penser que le rchauffement climatique est un complot occidentale pour re-dominer le monde, il n'y a qu'un pas que ne franchirais pas, mme si par concidence ceux qui vont morfler sont nos anciennes colonies  ::mouarf:: 

enfin wait and see comme ont dit

----------


## Jipt

> [...] des res glaciaires et des air chaudes,


Vous avez confiance, vous, quand vous lisez a ? On dirait du Ryu mais en pire,  ::aie:: 




> [...] si nous avons survcut du temps de l'homme des cavernes, aujourd'hui avec notre technologie je ne vois pas en quoi cela nous menacerait.


La diffrence c'est qu'au temps des cavernes il n'y avait que des massues ;  notre poque un blaireau appuie sur un bouton et la moiti de la plante est atomise.
'tain, faut tout leur expliquer, c'est lourd...




> [...] J'ai pas beaucoup contribu au forum depuis 1-2 mois


Ah ouais, a nous a fait des vacances, on s'est conomis les yeux qui piquent et le collyre, et voil, les abominations, les incohrences, le non-respect des rgles du forum et de ses lecteurs c'est reparti  la one-again, genre 




> [...] aujourd'hui je travail


tu travail 
il travail 
nous travail 
vous travail 
ils travail 
Trs chic, trs lgant. Tu voudrais pas retourner dans ta caverne ?




> [...] Le ncul"aire on la,


profond profond, tu l'as dit, ouais !

----------


## Steinvikel

Vivant dans une socit gouvern par le profit, je ne suis pas certains que ce soit le tiers monde qui morfle le plus. Ca dpendra dans quelle mesure, et sur quels critres.
Il va de soit qu' une telle priode, les tensions gopolitique seront au plus haut, il ne sera donc pas surprenant de voir apparatre plusieurs guerres. Par contre je ne m'avancerai pas sur la date o cette re surviendra.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Vivant dans une socit gouvern par le profit, je ne suis pas certains que ce soit le tiers monde qui morfle le plus. Ca dpendra dans quelle mesure, et sur quels critres.
> Il va de soit qu' une telle priode, les tensions gopolitique seront au plus haut, il ne sera donc pas surprenant de voir apparatre plusieurs guerres. Par contre je ne m'avancerai pas sur la date o cette re surviendra.


Pour date c'est prvue de commencer entre 2040-2050 et de prendre fin en 2100
ce sont les datent les plus souvent reprise.




> Vivant dans une socit gouvern par le profit, je ne suis pas certains que ce soit le tiers monde qui morfle le plus.


L'afrique vas devenir un tas de sable 
Les chinois et les indiens vont subir les pires temptes tropicale, quand on sait que la puissance chinoise se trouve le long des cotes...
Aux USA, a ville de new york sera en partie sous les eaux... mais aux USA ils aurons les moyens de dplacer la ville ou de la proteger.
Aux pacifiques pleins d'iles de vacances vont dispraitre.

par contre cela me fais penser a un truc, lantarctique et le Groenland serons peut tre habitable, il est possible que de la vgtation (des sapins par exemple) se dveloppe, un peu comme en Sibrie. Et sa c'est cool, car cela nous fera de nouvelles terre exploitable. C'est peut tre la solution pour les rfugies climatique
ou c'est peut tre la terre promise pour nous si le vieux continent morfle de trop, on pourra envoyer des tracteurs pilot par l'ia et en faire notre grenier. Mais la ce n'est que pur spculation

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une re chaude ferait une sorte d'puration


Ouais mais le problme c'est a :
143 millions de "migrants climatiques" potentiels d'ici 2050
_Alors que le changement climatique est devenu un "moteur de migration", la Banque mondiale estime que 140 millions de personnes vont migrer d'ici 30 ans pour en fuir les effets._

Touffeur et pollution extrmes, New Delhi suffoque
_Une tempte de sable et de poussire sest abattue sur la capitale indienne, obligeant les autorits  lancer une alerte  la population._

----------


## Steinvikel

> Pour date c'est prvue de commencer entre 2040-2050 et de prendre fin en 2100
> ce sont les datent les plus souvent reprise.


Ce serait surprenant que ces chiffres soient annoncs par un consensus scientifique, tant donn que les res glaciaires et ardentes durent plus d'un millier d'annes tout les 200 000 ans (voir 1 million d'annes). L'annoncer pour atteindre son apoge puis sa fin dans moins de cent ans est assez difficile  avaler. ^^'





> Les chinois et les indiens vont subir les pires temptes tropicale, quand on sait que la puissance chinoise se trouve le long des cotes...
> Aux USA, a ville de new york sera en partie sous les eaux... mais aux USA ils aurons les moyens de dplacer la ville ou de la proteger.
> Aux pacifiques pleins d'iles de vacances vont dispraitre.


Toutes les ctes "Ouest" d'Asie et d'Amrique du Nord sont sujet aux typhons et cyclones, comme Tawan par exemple.
Pour ce qui est des temptes de sables, la Chine  un programme national pour la lutte contre l'expansion de ses dserts qui avalent (submerge) les villes une par une.
Aux USA ils ont la mme problmatique, mais ils s'y attaquent moins srieusement.
Quand aux les, il en disparat dj par l'abrasion que cause certains changements de courants marins.





> Ouais mais le problme c'est a :
> 143 millions de "migrants climatiques" potentiels d'ici 2050
> _Alors que le changement climatique est devenu un "moteur de migration", la Banque mondiale estime que 140 millions de personnes vont migrer d'ici 30 ans pour en fuir les effets._
> 
> Touffeur et pollution extrmes, New Delhi suffoque
> _Une tempte de sable et de poussire sest abattue sur la capitale indienne, obligeant les autorits  lancer une alerte  la population._


c'est pas tant le changement climatique qui est le moteur des migration... mais plutt les changement radicaux sur lenvironnement et notre rapport avec lui que reprsente nos dcisions politique et conomique, notre pollution, et le peu de place que l'on fait  l'importance de la chaine alimentaire dans son ensemble. On commence  en voir les impactes indirecte aujourd'hui. Mais je reste convaincu que l'excuse du "le climat change" est une fausse excuse pour nos politiques (ou les autres) de se dculpabiliser, et par la mme occasion, servir leurs intrts.

----------

